# anyway to cut down the noise?



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

hello i posted a topic about how my P's were in shock about not much oxygen and i did by an air pump with airstones to put oxygen into the tank but now the problem is that its too loud. Is there any way to cut down the noise?


----------



## evo8ny (Jun 11, 2005)

you can try a mouse pad , like the one from a computer. Flip it over an use the rubber side. It could also be that you might have a cheap air pump.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

ok ill try that and it wasnt that cheap.


----------



## usmctowgnr (Nov 5, 2004)

I dont even use an airator in my 55. My Magnum 350 with the Bio-wheel causes enough movement on the surface to sufice.

Joey


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Yeah I hope somone recommended that you skip the airpump for a powerhead or power filter. They work so much better than airpumps do.

But back to topic, if it is vibration from the pump to what it rests on that is making noise, the mouse pad idea is vrey good.


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

i used to put something heavy on top of it as well as keeping it on a soft surface. that seemed to work the best for me


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Also the dual outlet airpumps are super noisy if one of the outlets is not used and just left open


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

i have an elite 802 and it is kinda noisy. but nothin crazy, i have it running a sponge filter in a 10 gallon, and a air curtain 15 feet away in my spilo tank. thing has some decent power to push air that far.

works great.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i too have a power head with the bubbles tube hooked

up to it, works great


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

get a rena air pump... they are super quiet


----------



## Mortimer (Jul 28, 2005)

I have actually hung them from something so they are not vibrating against anything. Have never had any good air pumps, everyone was always noisy. That was quite a few years ago. Prob before they made quiet ones.


----------



## Zoo_Keeper (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm into power filters now. The best way is to alter its position (I've had some laying on their sides) or what they sit on as above.

There are two types of fiters: diaphragm made with metal and rubber. The metal ones have a little turn screw that adjusts the air stream and noise. Sometimes on the rubber ones you can open them up and adjust how far the diapragm sits on the nipple. Pulling them outward somewhat can make them quieter. If you go too far the magnet is misaligned and it stops pumping. Just push it a little further in.


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

bassfisherman said:


> get a rena air pump... they are super quiet
> [snapback]1171899[/snapback]​


I second this. Bring your pump back and buy a RENA. I own the smallest and largest models and both are incredibly quiet. You won't hear a thing.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

wrap a sock around it.
wes


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

I hang my air pump off the back of my tank with a sting and a rubber band, so its not touching a thing. Makes my quiet Rena even quieter.


----------



## boyignoy (Aug 29, 2005)

You may try putting the airpump on a styro box. Or try hanging it on the wall if it has a rubber base.

But migrating to a powerhead is much better.


----------



## petfish (Sep 16, 2005)

I used to have the same problem. Just take a rag and fold it until it is nice and padded and set your pump on top of that. It should just make a low hum after that. The rag will absorb most of the vibrations which causes the loud noise


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

ive done the suspened thing, but the motor you can still hear. i hate airpumps, they suck balls and do much, get a powerhead wit an air AUX, the powerhead will spray bubbles everywhere, my buddy thought i put glitter or some sh*t in my tank cuz theres lil bubs everywhere.


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

Bubbles do nothing to oxygenate the water they just look pretty,so my advice is just get a powerhead because its surface aggitation you need,not bubbles.


----------

